# Miyama Ryu



## spook mma (Jul 25, 2003)

is anyone familiar with this style of ju jutsu?  does anyone here practice it?  i was looking for some more info regarding this style, but info on the web seems to be a bit limited.  can someone please share info such as how much groundwork is covered, what strikes resemble, would this be a poor art to cross train with, etc?  thanks in advace.

thus far this site has been the only real info i have been able to find

http://miyama-ryu.com/inden.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2003)

Is no one familiar with it?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 28, 2003)

I have a book on the art. Secrets of Advanced combat Ju-jutsu by D'Arcy Rahming. Book is done in all hand drawings. Would say it is basic Jujutsu. They do cover ground stuff, weapons, different types of mugging attemps.
Bob :asian:


----------



## gravity (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I have a book on the art. Secrets of Advanced combat Ju-jutsu by D'Arcy Rahming*



I've also got the miyama ryu book. The techs look like standard Jujitsu moves. The mentality of the practitioners seem to be a bit harder (more violent) then other 'gentle' Jujitsu practitioners. There was an interview in the book with the founder - the question posed was 'how does your JJ differ' and he said, amongst other comments "I wont go into histrionics or wasted movement...I'm going to try to pull that arm out of the socket and shove it down your throat"........seems like a good system to me :rofl:


----------



## lonewolf12563 (Jul 28, 2003)

MiYama Ryu was founded by A. Perira. The original school is in Tremont Bronx NY. Thus the meaning MiYama. I trained in San Yama Bushi Ryu. Shihan Negron was one of Preira's top students. Both schools were/are extreemly tough. No BS. Perira died a few years ago. Shihan Negron still teaches in New Rochelle NY. Sorry for the spelling. About Perira's attitude. Yes he was a prick. And he gave me a rash of **** when I asked him some questions. One of the reasons I went with Shihan Negron. I think San Yama Bushi was better , more refined techniques. Shihan Negron is one tough bastard, the kind of guy you want in your corner when the **** hits the fan. E-mail me if you need any more information. Ed


----------

